# When Your Child Is Newly Diagnosed With Type 1 - Virtual Q&A Panel Session



## Odette DUK (Feb 11, 2021)

If your child has recently been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, your family may be going through a challenging time - especially if you’ve had to adjust to your 'new normal' during the pandemic. You might be feeling overwhelmed, and you might not have met anyone else with type 1.

Join us for our *‘For Parents and Carers: When Your Child Is Newly Diagnosed With Type 1’* *Virtual Q&A Session* on *Monday 22 February, 7-8.30pm*. You’ll hear from five fabulous volunteers who all live with type 1 diabetes and know exactly how diagnosis feels. You can send through any questions you have, no matter how big or small.

Book your free place here: https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/200042039

Please note: This session is aimed at parents and carers of children and young people with type 1, aged 0-17.


If you have any questions, let me know!
Odette


----------

